# Who Manufacturers Roto Rooter Sewer machines? I need Parts



## Itsadrtyjob (Jan 4, 2016)

I need parts for an old roto rooter issued sewer machine. Does anyone know who makes them? Mytana? Dura Cable? Cant find parts.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Duracable, though I have used Mytana bearings when I had a sled.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Duracable but good luck finding parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Double post, please delete.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Duracable and roto are made in the same factory, only difference is the color. How'd you get ahold of a blue one? Buy from a disgruntled drain tech?


----------



## Itsadrtyjob (Jan 4, 2016)

cable or root said:


> Duracable and roto are made in the same factory, only difference is the color. How'd you get ahold of a blue one? Buy from a disgruntled drain tech?


Pawn shop special. Yes i called duracable and they are sending parts i need. Thanks guys


----------



## Itsadrtyjob (Jan 4, 2016)

cable or root said:


> Double post, please delete.



Forum Police. I searched and didnt see it.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Duracable and roto are made in the same factory, only difference is the color. How'd you get ahold of a blue one? Buy from a disgruntled drain tech?



I've got a blue K7500. I think the drum says Roto Rooter 9000. eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Itsadrtyjob said:


> I need parts for an old roto rooter issued sewer machine. Does anyone know who makes them? Mytana? Dura Cable? Cant find parts.


Should have ask me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The former RR franchise left them to become a rooter man franchisee, but kept using RR branded equipment.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> The former RR franchise left them to become a rooter man franchisee, but kept using RR branded equipment.


????????????


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember them using a blue ridgid 3800 with the old lowercase RR logo on it.


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

If you have a 9000 machine ridges has a version of it you can order those parts & use em


----------

